# Bernie Price



## TheUltimateMig1 (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know whether Bernie still competes?

I recall in musclemag in the mid nineties that Bernie sold autographed photos, if anyone has one themselves for sale or if they know whether they are still available directly from her can you please let me know.

Cheers


----------



## loveroffemale (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi

like you i have been looking for bernie my self with no luck i do have 2 autographed photos of her please let me know if you have managed to find her

regards

don


----------



## knockyoak (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi, I know where you can contact bernie as shes my sister ....pm me and I will see if she still has some pictures...and no she no longer competes. She retired straight after winning Miss Universe.


----------

